# My YouTube video...



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)

This is my girl Berry. She is a 2 yr old APBT. YouTube - The Berry Sitter


----------



## Angela Adams (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHA that was really cute. The other dogs don't look too fazed LOL.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Great music, too. And it does seem as if no one notices they are being sat on!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Cute video :smile: but now I have that song stuck in my head!!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

Too funny!:becky:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I really enjoyed watching the Berry Sitter, lol!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL! That was too cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is to funny.My Pit will sit on me or my Bullmastiff sometimes also.Not as much as your dog though.Is it in there makeup hummm I wonder.


----------

